# Welcher Bootlader?



## ByeBye 46085 (29. März 2004)

hallo,

ich bin seit langem immer wieder zwischen Linux und Windows hin und her gerissen. Windows wegen gewissen Progis und Linux wegen .... wisst ihr doch alle selber.

Aber immer wenn ich einen Doubleboot habe und eines der Betriebssysteme neuinstalieren muss verliere ich alles, weil ich das andere System auch nict mehr booten kann. So zum Beispiel beim LILO. Der verschwindet einfach wenn man Linux entfernt. 

Welchen Bootlader würdet ihr mir empfelen um Win2k und Suse oder Mandrake parallel laufen zu lassen und bei bedarf eines entfernen ohne den Bootlader mit den Einstellungen für das andere OS zu verlieren.

g chief

geändert wegen unangebrachter Bemerkung.


----------



## gothic ghost (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chiefwiegam _
> hallo,
> ich bin seit langem immer wieder zwischen Linux und *Windoof* hin und her gerissen. Windows wegen gewissen Progis und Linux wegen .... wisst ihr doch alle selber.


Genau das ist der Grund warum du dieses lesen solltest


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. März 2004)

Abgesehen davon das ich mich hier Gothic Ghost anschliese.

Ich persönlich nutze hierbei den Bootloader von Partition Magic, mir ist keiner bekannt wo man einfacher neue Einträge machen und alte löschen kann.
Zwecks dazu habe ich eine 20MB Fat 32 Partition als aktive primäre Partition auf der sich der Bootload befindet.

Und dazu die Passende Bootdisk ,falls Änderungen nötig sind und ich nicht an Windows rannkomme

Greetinx Andy


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (30. März 2004)

@gothic ghost  sorry, hast Recht. Verstehe die Regel. Bin auch froh, dass in den Forum nicht Anarchie herscht und man sich auf die Tipps verlassen kann.

@DJ Teac danke für den Tipp, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (1. April 2004)

*Bottloader: Welchen braucht ihr?*

habe Bootmagic in meinem partitionmagic nicht gefunden und auf der Homepage von Powerquest steht, dass Bootmagic in der Deutschen version nicht verfügbar ist. 

Gibt es Alternativen? Freeware wäre natürlich am besten 
Kann ich den LILO so einstellen das er nach der Deinstalation von Linux (Löschen der Linux-Partitionen, welche nicht die erste auf der HD sind) nicht verloren geht? 

g chief


----------

